# Corridor Egress



## tudorvac (Dec 17, 2013)

Good morning fellow code enthusiasts!We are currently experiencing a disagreement in our office as to the requirements for the number of exits required from a corridor, and I feel like everyone is taking crazy pills (except for me). The question revolves around whether corridors require more than one exit. I have always attributed the number of exits required in Section 1015 to rooms and spaces that had a calculated occupant load, and not corridors which I considered an egress pass-through space. I am now being told by very experienced and knowledgeable persons (old farts) that if the corridor is serving more than 50 occupants, it is required to have 2 exits. This blew my mind because I had never considered this, and I am having a hard time tracking it through the code. My thought had always been that you could dump 500 occupants into a corridor leading to one exit, and if it met all of the various egress requirements it would be allowed.Here are the parameters:2009 IBCAssembly occupancy (A-1, Theater)SprinkleredUnrated corridorsTravel distances are within limitsDead-ends are within limitsSee the attached diagram for a simple visual.

View attachment 2017


Please let me know how you would interpret this type of scenario and if you have any questions.Thanks in advance! and Happy Holidays!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2017


/monthly_2013_12/572953ef811f4_Exitdiagram.jpg.c5b9932932536e90f8d04e00413f52ec.jpg


----------



## JPohling (Dec 17, 2013)

The old farts are right!  Not sure how you could even misinterpret that?  Your last parameter tells it all.............."dead-ends are within limits"  There is no such thing as a dead end corridor if only one exit is required.  With one exit required there will always be a dead end,  only once two exits are required do dead ends come into play.


----------



## cda (Dec 17, 2013)

With the ibc there are several variables that kick in exit requirements

Travel distance

Exit width

Sprinklers

Occupant load

2009

1005

1008

1014

1015

1016

1018

Table1018

1020

1028

In the example it is assuming that half the people will go one way and the other half will go the other.

People do not work like that

I would say each corridor is required two exits.

Some support is even with one theater it is dumping 75 , if that theory is used into one corridor making two exits required


----------



## JBI (Dec 17, 2013)

Ask them to quote a code section. 'Corridors' are a component of 'exit access', the 50 person limit requiring two (or more) 'exits' is for the assembly space, not the corridor.


----------



## cda (Dec 17, 2013)

Also, thought there was a change with a set up like this in regards to exit width or something, where you dump multiple theaters into a corridor

not sure if 2007, 2009, 2012?


----------



## cda (Dec 17, 2013)

""""""I have always attributed the number of exits required in Section 1015 to rooms and spaces that had a calculated occupant load, and not corridors which I considered an egress pass-through space. I am now being told by very experienced and knowledgeable persons (old farts) that if the corridor is serving more than 50 occupants, it is required to have 2 exits""""""""""

I would say this is true if you had only one corridor in your set up, it would require two exits.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 17, 2013)

Corridors require 2 exits when the dead end is exceeded. The walls are constructed as fire partitions

Your drawing could be depicting an exit passageway (1023) and is permitted with one exit if constructed as 1-hour fire barrier and/or horizontal assemblies in accordance with sections 707 and 711.

1023.5

Except as permitted in Section 402.8.7, openings in exit passageways other than exterior openings shall be limited to those necessary for exit access to the exit passageway from normally occupied spaces and for egress from the exit passageway.


----------



## JBI (Dec 17, 2013)

mtlogcabin, The OP idetified the component as a 'corridor' - a component of exit access. An exit passageway is a component of the exit. Different beasts.

*CORRIDOR.* An enclosed _exit access_ component that defines and provides a path of egress travel to an _exit_.

*EXIT PASSAGEWAY.* An _exit_ component that is separated from other interior spaces of a building or structure by fire-resistance-rated construction and opening protectives, and provides for a protected path of egress travel in a horizontal direction to the _exit discharge_ or the _public way_.

I can't open the graphic up, but it appears that each space has one door at each end, leading into one corridor or the other. From there both corridors are one-way only to egress the building. I was thinking that CPET might be an issue but CPET really starts once you enter the corridor (from inside the rooms you automatically have two ways out), it's not until you enter one of the corridors that you must all travel the same direction to the exterior. Interesting floor plan though.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Dec 17, 2013)

1028.1 General. Occupancies in Group A and assembly occupancies accessory to Group E which contain seats, tables, displays, equipment or other material shall comply with this section

1028.2 Assembly main exit. Group A occupancies and assembly occupancies accessory to Group E occupancies that have an occupant load of greater than 300 shall be provided with a main exit. The main exit shall be of sufficient width to accommodate not less than one-half of the occupant load, but such width shall not be less than the total required width of all means of egress leading to the exit. Where the building is classified as a Group A occupancy, the main exit shall front on at least one street or an unoccupied space of not less than 10 feet (3048 mm) in width that adjoins a street or public way.

Exception: In assembly occupancies where there is no well-defined main exit or where multiple main exits are provided, exits shall be permitted to be distributed around the perimeter of the building provided that the total width of egress is not less than 100 percent of the required width.

1028.3 Assembly other exits. In addition to having access to a main exit, each level in Group A occupancies or assembly occupancies accessory to Group E occupancies having an occupant load greater than 300, shall be provided with additional means of egress that shall provide an egress capacity for at least one-half of the total occupant load served by that level and comply with Section 1015.2.

Exception: In assembly occupancies where there is no well-defined main exit or where multiple main exits are provided, exits shall be permitted to be distributed around the perimeter of the building, provided that the total width of egress is not less than 100 percent of the required width.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 17, 2013)

> The OP idetified the component as a 'corridor' - a component of exit access. An exit passageway is a component of the exit. Different beasts.


Agree and that is what I was trying to point out.

Just cause it looks like a corridor it may not be constructed as such and vice versus.

Sometimes some topics are confusing if not clearly defined.


----------



## tudorvac (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the responses!

Don't focus on the diagram too much, it's just for illustrative purposes. The actual proposed plan has a central lobby which contains the main exit as well as other required egress features. There are also other factors which complicate the project and make exit passageways or other exits from the corridor difficult and/or costly. The disagreement we are having is specifically over the theater secondary exits which lead to single-exit corridors.

I understand that the theater rooms require the 2 exits, but I don't understand why 1 of those 2 required exits would have to be broken down into 2 additional exits. It seems to me that we have determined that one exit is enough for half of the assembly room, so why is it not enough for the same group of people once they get into the corridor? For example: All other things being equal, if you had a building similar to the previous diagram but containing only a single assembly room, instead of the three proposed, then would those corridors each require 2 exits?

Thanks again!


----------



## tudorvac (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks mt and JBI.

You're right mt, an exit passageway would be the ideal solution, but the project is on the 2nd floor of an existing II-B building with bar-joist construction. The exit passageway would add a lot of fire-protection for existing unrated assemblies.


----------



## cda (Dec 17, 2013)

"""containing only a single assembly room, instead of the three proposed, then would those corridors each require 2 exits"""

problem is you are talking camels and elephants

assembly room requires two exits

once you get out of the assembly room you still need two exits out of the building either by corridor or not by corridor depending on the building layout and 100 other things


----------



## cda (Dec 17, 2013)

tudorvac said:
			
		

> Thanks mt and JBI.You're right mt, an exit passageway would be the ideal solution, but the project is on the 2nd floor of an existing II-B building with bar-joist construction. The exit passageway would add a lot of fire-protection for existing unrated assemblies.


so how is it meeting ground level?? exit

1028.2 Assembly main exit. Group A occupancies and assembly occupancies accessory to Group E occupancies that have an occupant load of greater than 300 shall be provided with a main exit. The main exit shall be of sufficient width to accommodate not less than one-half of the occupant load, but such width shall not be less than the total required width of all means of egress leading to the exit. Where the building is classified as a Group A occupancy, the main exit shall front on at least one street or an unoccupied space of not less than 10 feet (3048 mm) in width that adjoins a street or public way.


----------



## tudorvac (Dec 17, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> """containing only a single assembly room, instead of the three proposed, then would those corridors each require 2 exits"""problem is you are talking camels and elephants
> 
> assembly room requires two exits
> 
> once you get out of the assembly room you still need two exits out of the building either by corridor or not by corridor depending on the building layout and 100 other things


Thanks, cda.

I apologize if it's confusing, I was trying to simplify it with the drawing I attached. When you are looking at the drawing, please assume the corridors lead directly to the exterior so there are two independent exits out of the building. All of the required exiting is being met except for two exits from the corridors being used by more than 50 occupants, which is what I don't see as being required. In your opinion, is the diagram meeting code or would you require two exits from each corridor?


----------



## tudorvac (Dec 17, 2013)

The main theater entrance/exit is in front of a set of unenclosed exit stairs which lead to a building main entrance/exit.


----------



## cda (Dec 17, 2013)

I would require two exits from each corridor

The occupant load they are handling is 225

Or make it an exit passageway


----------



## steveray (Dec 17, 2013)

Note the use of the word "SPACE" in this code section......not room.....

SECTION 1014 EXIT AND EXIT ACCESS DOORWAYS

1014.1 Exit or exit access doorways required.

Two exits or exit access doorways from any space shall be provided where one of the following conditions exists:

1. The occupant load of the space exceeds the values in Table 1014.1.

2. The common path of egress travel exceeds the limitations of Section 1013.3.

3. Where required by Sections 1014.3, 1014.4 and 1014.5.

Exception: Group I-2 occupancies shall comply with Section 1013.2.2.

TABLE 1014.1 SPACES WITH ONE MEANS OF EGRESS


----------



## steveray (Dec 17, 2013)

Once you get into an actual exit enclosure (fire barriers), you get some relief.....


----------



## cda (Dec 17, 2013)

Where is Peach when you need a tie breaker


----------



## tudorvac (Dec 17, 2013)

steveray said:
			
		

> Note the use of the word "SPACE" in this code section......not room.....SECTION 1014 EXIT AND EXIT ACCESS DOORWAYS
> 
> 1014.1 Exit or exit access doorways required.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input steveray.

I struggle with condition 1 being applied because I have never considered a corridor as 'having' an occupant load, only as 'serving' an occupant load. Table 1004.1.1 does not list an occupant load factor for corridors.


----------



## cda (Dec 17, 2013)

tudorvac said:
			
		

> Thanks for your input steveray.I struggle with condition 1 being applied because I have never considered a corridor as 'having' an occupant load, only as 'serving' an occupant load. Table 1004.1.1 does not list an occupant load factor for corridors.


yes it does, you get back to net and gross

FLOOR AREA, GROSS. The floor area within the inside perimeter of the exterior walls of the building under consideration, exclusive of vent shafts and courts, without deduction for corridors, stairways, closets, the thickness of interior walls, columns or other features. The floor area of a building, or portion thereof, not provided with surrounding exterior walls shall be the usable area under the horizontal projection of the roof or floor above. The gross floor area shall not include shafts with no openings or interior courts.

FLOOR AREA, NET. The actual occupied area not including unoccupied accessory areas such as corridors, stairways, toilet rooms, mechanical rooms and closets.


----------



## tudorvac (Dec 18, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> yes it does, you get back to net and grossFLOOR AREA, GROSS. The floor area within the inside perimeter of the exterior walls of the building under consideration, exclusive of vent shafts and courts, without deduction for corridors, stairways, closets, the thickness of interior walls, columns or other features. The floor area of a building, or portion thereof, not provided with surrounding exterior walls shall be the usable area under the horizontal projection of the roof or floor above. The gross floor area shall not include shafts with no openings or interior courts.
> 
> FLOOR AREA, NET. The actual occupied area not including unoccupied accessory areas such as corridors, stairways, toilet rooms, mechanical rooms and closets.


Typically you're correct, but we have fixed seats so we are using the seat count to determine the occupant loads not the gross or net square footage. The fixed seat occupants are the only ones using the corridors.


----------



## cda (Dec 18, 2013)

no waiters, projectionist, cleaning staff, manager, whatevers???

N/A

I would still say that the corridor needs two exits


----------



## High Desert (Dec 18, 2013)

The corridors are the "exit access." I disagree with requiring the corridors to have two exits. The spaces that are being provided with "exit access" meet CPET, overall travel distance, etc. Steveray I'm not sure which code edition you're using but Exit Access and Exit Doorways are in Section 1015 in both the 2009 and 2012 editions, not 1014. By adding the occupants that are already provided with two separate paths to two separate exits is contrary to the basic tenet of means of egress. You are required to provide the minimum number of exits from the occupied spaces via exits, exit access or exterior doors. You have done that by providing "exit access corridors" that in turn provide access to the minimum number of exits required by the code. The corridor has to meet the minimum width based on the occupant load served and be fire-resisteve if required by Section 1018. By requiring two exits from the "exit access corridor" you are now requiring four exits from spaces that only required two.That's double dipping IMHO.

Section 1015 says:

1015.1 Exits or exit access doorways from spaces. Two exits or exit access doorways from any space shall be provided where one of the following conditions exists:

1. The occupant load of the space exceeds one of the values in Table 1015.1. ( what occupancy is a corridor? Are you going to call it an A occupancy? B occupancy? I call it the exit access because it's not typically occupied except for exit access.)

2. The common path of egress travel exceeds one of the limitations of Section 1014.3. (you've already met CPET when you left the assembly ares. Now you're down to overall travel distance, which is 250 feet from Table 1016.1)

3. Where required by Section 1015.3, 1015.4, 1015.5, 1015.6 or 1015.6.1. ( It's none of those)

Anyway, that's my take on it.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 18, 2013)

JMHO

A single exit corridor is nothing more than a cattle chute leading the cows to slaughter.

This is on a second floor. Once the theater occupants enter the corridor they will no longer be able to exit that space except for the one exit that is provided

Table 1018.1 clearly defines the

OCCUPANT LOAD SERVED BY CORRIDOR

In this case it is 225 people.

*1018.4 Dead ends.* Where more than one _exit_ or _exit access doorway_ is required, the _exit_ _access_ shall be arranged such that there are no dead ends in _corridors_ more than 20 feet (6096 mm) in length.

What would require more than one exit in a corridor?

The occupant load being served might be one or the creation of a dead end might be the other reason.


----------



## north star (Dec 18, 2013)

*= + = + =*

What is the actual Occ. Load using each corridor, including

the theater staff & all others ?

*+ = + = +*


----------



## cda (Dec 18, 2013)

north star said:
			
		

> *= + = + =*What is the actual Occ. Load using each corridor, including
> 
> the theater staff & all others ?
> 
> *+ = + = +*


Click on the floor plan

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=2191&d=1387317809

225 each corridor


----------



## JBI (Dec 18, 2013)

A 'dead end' means no way out. If I got to the end of the corridor that has no exit door, I could go through the theatre on the end and egress through the other side.

IMHO, no dead end.


----------



## steveray (Dec 18, 2013)

HD....2003 still (that is usually what I post because they are the sections I am familiar with)....If in fact they can reenter one of the other theaters, I might buy it...SCENARIO: Car hits 1 Exit discharge and is on fire...where do 225 (or more) people go? The CPET and OL qualifiers are based on just this type of situation where loss of one path to an exit can not cause a "major" catastrophe....IMO


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 18, 2013)

JBI said:
			
		

> A 'dead end' means no way out. If I got to the end of the corridor that has no exit door, I could go through the theatre on the end and egress through the other side. IMHO, no dead end.


Most theaters will use panic hardware that is locked on the non-egress side to prevent "customers" from jumping from one movie to another without paying or even consider it a security measure since the Aurora CO incident.


----------



## JPohling (Dec 18, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> Where is Peach when you need a tie breaker


A tie breaker?  really?  who believes a single exit is allowed from this corridor serving 225 persons?


----------



## cda (Dec 18, 2013)

JPohling said:
			
		

> A tie breaker?  really?  who believes a single exit is allowed from this corridor serving 225 persons?


we need a voice of reason


----------



## fatboy (Dec 18, 2013)

Well, as others can attest to, I am not necessarily the "voice of reason", at first glance I thought that since there were two exits out of the space, great. After looking at the image, I'm inclined to say, no, add a second exit in the corridor.


----------



## High Desert (Dec 18, 2013)

fatboy said:
			
		

> Well, as others can attest to, I am not necessarily the "voice of reason", at first glance I thought that since there were two exits out of the space, great. After looking at the image, I'm inclined to say, no, add a second exit in the corridor.


And the reasoning?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 18, 2013)

High Desert said:
			
		

> And the reasoning?


If you can not re-enter the theater then you have a dead end corridor

A dead end exists whenever the user of the corridor has only one  direction to travel  to reach any building exit.

If you can re-enter the theater to access the second exit then I would agree the corridor can lead to one building exit.


----------



## tudorvac (Dec 18, 2013)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> If you can not re-enter the theater then you have a dead end corridorA dead end exists whenever the user of the corridor has only one  direction to travel  to reach any building exit.
> 
> If you can re-enter the theater to access the second exit then I would agree the corridor can lead to one building exit.


So in other words, if the entire corridor length does not exceed 20', the single corridor exit be sufficient?


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 18, 2013)

I believe that the common path of travel and the dead end corridor provisions of the code are the kickers for this design. Even if the corridor is not a space, this general provision would not allow this design 1005.5.

1005.5. Distribution of egress capacity.

Where more than one exit, or access to more than one exit, is required, the means of egress shall be configured such that the loss of any one exit, or access to one exit, shall not reduce the available capacity to less than 50 percent of the required capacity.

The exit is the door leading to the out side, if this door is blocked, the egress capacity is reduced to less than 50 %.... the door swing does not allow people to back track...... the simple solution would be to install a corridor along one of the theaters to allow flow of traffic in both directions in the newly "Interconnected" corridors.

BTW, I don't belive these are corridors since they are not required to be fire protection rated in an assembly.....


----------



## cda (Dec 18, 2013)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> If you can not re-enter the theater then you have a dead end corridorA dead end exists whenever the user of the corridor has only one  direction to travel  to reach any building exit.
> 
> If you can re-enter the theater to access the second exit then I would agree the corridor can lead to one building exit.


would say if the corridor itself requires two ways out, the dead end provison comes into play

If a corridor only requires one way out, the dead end provison does not come into play

I think the term "corridor" is hanging people up


----------



## zigmark (Dec 18, 2013)

So last Saturday while waiting to see what was not as good of a movie as I had hoped with my family I observed the following;

-There were +/-60 people standing outside of each (5) of the various theater entrances served by the exit access.

-They provided benches and queue area along the sides of the exit access for patrons to sit/stand while waiting for the completely full theaters' current showing to finish and empty into that space thus doubling the occupant load if based upon number of seats alone.

Then, halfway through the showing of our movie the Fire Alarms began sounding, strobes went off (true story) and everyone slowly at first started getting up to leave and a bottle neck effect ensued at the exit heading back to the exit access.  I calmly walked to the exterior exit with my family and stepped outside, I think maybe 3 people followed us?  When I walked back in from outside inquiring about a refund I was told that since I left I couldn't get a refund.  That's when the situation went sideways.  In the end I got the refund and learned that a burst sprinkler pipe from the extremely cold weather caused the alarm.

What I learned-

-Occupant loading based upon number of fixed seats in these occupancies is not adequate for exiting.

-Exclude "waiting/queue areas" from exit access width determinations.

-The exit access should have two exits if necessary based upon occupant load.

-Ask for the manager immediately when dealing with cinema staff.

ZIG


----------



## cda (Dec 18, 2013)

You mean half the people did not go out one exit and the other half go out the other exit????

Instead of the dancing popcorn and cell phones, they need to put building code sections on the movie screen


----------



## Mech (Dec 19, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> Instead of the dancing popcorn and cell phones, they need to put building code sections on the movie screen


Don't forget to add the following to the end of the video / slides:  "These building code sections are brought to you by a Building Codes Forum sawhorse.  Please consider donating."


----------



## High Desert (Dec 19, 2013)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> If you can not re-enter the theater then you have a dead end corridorA dead end exists whenever the user of the corridor has only one  direction to travel  to reach any building exit.
> 
> If you can re-enter the theater to access the second exit then I would agree the corridor can lead to one building exit.


I would agree with that mtlogcabin.


----------



## kilitact (Dec 19, 2013)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> If you can not re-enter the theater then you have a dead end corridorA dead end exists whenever the user of the corridor has only one  direction to travel  to reach any building exit.
> 
> If you can re-enter the theater to access the second exit then I would agree the corridor can lead to one building exit.


If you have exit access to two exits, than the corridor leads to two exits.


----------



## JPohling (Dec 19, 2013)

you would install dual egress doors at all of the theater exits to allow swing in the direction of egress for this "second exit" back thru the theater?  Just do it correctly and provide a compliant second exit from the corridor.


----------



## Builder Bob (Dec 19, 2013)

JPohling said:
			
		

> you would install dual egress doors at all of the theater exits to allow swing in the direction of egress for this "second exit" back thru the theater?  Just do it correctly and provide a compliant second exit from the corridor.


The installation of dual egress doors with appropriate exit signage,emergency illumination, aisle width, and accessibility could meet code.... this woul meet the minimum code requirements. Never said that it would be the most logical solution..........just a possible solution.


----------



## cda (Dec 22, 2013)

Where is Peach, we need a tie breaker


----------



## SAT (Dec 23, 2013)

My thoughts

Two exits are required from the unrated corridors.

The exit access from any room or area should have direct access to an exit.  Section 1014.2 provides exception egress through intervening space or rooms with three basic conditions. Space or room is accessory to area served; egress is not through high hazard occupancy; and a discernible path of egress.

This leads me to believe this design is no-compliant I do not believe you can egress through the adjoining theater to eliminate the dead end corridor requirement.  Also if the corridor doors are blocked you are forcing people to exit through the adjoining theater.


----------



## north star (Dec 23, 2013)

*= + =*

Here we are 48 posts into the OP and no one has even mentioned

Accessibility requirements !.......I believe that most of us

agree that a 2nd Exit is needed in each Corridor and even

"required".....Add some wheel chairs, or occupants on

crutches to the mix and see what happens in a panic.

I am of the opinion that 2 exits are required, if for nothing

else than [ possible ] Dead End scenario, ...occupants & others

waiting / milling around outside each theater, and Accessibility

requs......Not sure I can can provide chapter & verse for "the

Letter" of the IBC other than [ `09 IBC ]:

*Section 101.3 - Intent*,

*Section 104.1 - Intent and Purpose,*

*Section 104.11 - Intent*,

[ `09 IFC ]* 102.9 - Matters not provided for:*

"Requirements that are  essential for the public safety of

an existing or proposed activity,  building or structure, or

for the safety of the occupants thereof, which  are not

specifically provided for by this code shall be determined

by  the fire code official."

If the BO cannot cite chapter & verse from the IBC to

substantiate the 2nd Exit, then the FCO can !

tudorvac,

FWIW, ...I agree with the "old farts" in your office,

...a 2nd Exit is required !

*= + =*


----------



## cda (Jan 11, 2014)

Peach is back!!

What is the answer??


----------



## Yankee (Feb 5, 2014)

I need to reread the whole thread first : /


----------



## IJHumberson (Feb 7, 2014)

When I first looked at the diagram, I thought there was no way that it could be compliant with one exit from each corridor, but the more I read the OP's further descriptions, I really don't see where the code violation exists...

As the OP has described, he has three theaters emptying into a common lobby as the primary entry/exit (which is almost always how a multi-theater set-up has it's egress configured).  No one has been saying that you have to have two exits from the lobby - as long as the 50% capacity is met, then the lobby has one entry/exit.  So why would the rear exit access have to be constructed diffferenty?  If it is constructed as a central lobby/vestibule, or, in this case, a corridor, I'm not seeing anything that would require a second exit from the exit access corridor, so long as dead-end is not exceeded (which, according to the OP, it is not).  Each occupied space has access to 2 separate, remote exits, so common path does not come into play, either.

This is an interesting one, for sure!


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 7, 2014)

Is I leave the theater into the lobby and the exit is blocked I can renter the theater and proceed to the corridor exit. I always have a second choice

If I leave the theater and enter the corridor and then find the stair well blocked i can not re-enter the theater if panic hardware is used on this door and they are locked from the corridor side to prevent theater jumping or security purposes.

No locking devise on the non egress side no problem

The corridor is non rated and affords minimal protection relying on a mechanical sprinkler system.

The legacy codes would have required a rated corridor regardless of sprinklers. I might be more favorable to a rated corridor in lieu of the "exit passageway" requirements for a single exit corridor leading to an exit enclosure


----------

